# Something like Jampit



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Following some reading on this forum I ordered from Coffee Compass both the Jampit single origin and the Jampit Hit blend. I *really* didn't like Jampit Hit, but the SO Jampit was probably the nicest bean I've had this year (bear in mind it's been a year of learning too).

Then, following the Kopi Luwak business, I am not buying any more Jampit, so I'm wondering if there's something out there which is a good replacement. Or is it one of a kind?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jagong?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I ordered some Sulawesi tana toraja from Rave on the basis of Garydyke's suggestion on the Jampit/Luwak thread

I got a batch that was roasted lighter than normal so its no way Jampit-ey, but thankfully Rave are sending me a replacement lot so I will report back on that in due course.

Having said that they are running out so probably not the best steer for now anyway BUT I'm really really looking forward to getting the replacement lot to try


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jampit is Jampit. Just buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I totally agree with you David, I do like Jampit and I wont hesitate to get some if the mood takes. I just thought I'd try out something new


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just ordered 12kg of Jampit...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered 20 kilos last year!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been ploughing through Daterras and Monsooned Malabar - but am shortly to run out of Daterras with no more on the horizon so dropping back to the old faithful Jampit.

Haven't had any since about Feb of this year (bought 4kg for Christmas last year).

Will be like slipping into a comfy old sweater...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Who are you guys buying your Jampit from?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Who are you guys buying your Jampit from?


coffee compass


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - about the only place doing it (green anyway)


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I'm wondering whether I just like the Coffee Compass way of roasting. I used to buy and love their Peruvian Tunki. Over the last few years, I've tried a fair few of the decent roasters; some have been consistently good, and others (very popular ones) have just not managed to send me anything I've really rated. Then again, I didn't like the Jampit Hit, so perhaps that's not it. /shrug

I was surprised by how dark the Jampit is... to me it seems like the bean is almost powdery and crumbly... and I expected it to taste horrible, but really liked it from the first sip.

Anyway, as usual I've let my supplies run too low before asking for advice, so I've ordered the 3-pack from Coffee Compass with Gusto Gold, Mediterranean Mocha and Sweet Bourbon, and we'll see.


----------



## Tony Beale (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it the Java Jampit Estate the one that you are all recommending

Tony.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> coffee compass


Is it similar to Rave's equivalent from 2013? roast etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Is it similar to Rave's equivalent from 2013? roast etc.


very much on a par andy


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> very much on a par andy


great, was a huge fan of the jampit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

without being controversial, I normally find that those dishing out advice to boycott something are not usually users (other than perhaps occasional) in the first place, so the advice is cheap and easy to give


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> without being controversial, I normally find that those dishing out advice to boycott something are not usually users (other than perhaps occasional) in the first place, so the advice is cheap and easy to give


yeah agreed mate,

do you use anything other than jampit these days?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> without being controversial.......


Now, that's a first


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> yeah agreed mate,
> 
> do you use anything other than jampit these days?


It is a myth that I only drink Jampit, started by Bootsie. I agree, it is my favourite bean by far but I try all sorts. I am in the sol for starers. I have drunk a lot of Coffee compass stuff. I started on their basic blends and worked my way through the list right up to the stuff that looks burnt and charred, but tasted wonderful. I often ring Richard and buy (as I have for Xmas) something he recommends as I trust his judgement. I tried some HasBean this year as well but disliked it I am afraid. I buy loads of coffee getting through nearly a kilo a week at home, but very few really stand out for me!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Now, that's a first


Not really Patrick. A lot od people mis understand what I am saying and just look for the controversy mate. tis a fact though......it is like going into a sales office. You can guarantee that all the low performers are gathered around the coffee machine moaning......


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

La la la


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

Although I am still new in the fresh beans world, I tried a few different coffees and so far have settled on Coffee Compass' Jampit Hit. I drink it as an espresso, no milk, no sugar, and tastes just like I expect an espresso to taste.

I was thinking of trying their Malabar Hit next, hmmmm decisions decisions!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

On the back of this I have just ordered 1kg of Jampit. In the spirit of the OP I will look at the recommendations of alternatives


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've sampled the 3-pack from Coffee Compass now. In some ways I'm happy. I definitely like how CC roast. These are good, dark coffees that complement my Hasbean subscription, giving me a nice choice. None of them are quite as nice as Jampit though, but I guess that's to be expected.

I'm also going to try the Rave Sulawesi mentioned in this thread.

I'm not trying to stop anyone else from drinking Jampit. You guys make your own decisions, and so do I.

Mmm my tongue is still tingling with Sweet Bourbon


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

I just got my first bag of Jampit (from coffee compass) and had a few questions. Is this primarily an espresso blend? I brewed some on the Kalita wave and it's really not what I was expecting! (Dark, fairly bitter....I had expected smooth chocolateyness).

I've not got an espresso machine on hand, so any tips on how to get the best from this coffee would be much appreciated! (cafetiere / Kalita / V60 are my options). If it's 100% made for espresso machines I shall accept my mistake


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a single origin Kyle, so not a blend. You need to settle it down and leave it until 7 to 10 days past the roasting date before it starts to come into its own. I cannot really comment further as I have never had it as a drip. if you go it from Coffee Compass, ring them and ask for suggestions. they will love to help you out!


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

I see reference to freezing beans and I guess if people are buying 20kg they must be doing this as its a lot to drink before it goes stale. Can anyone tell me the correct way to freeze, to I rest then freeze or freeze straight away? How long before I use once its out the freezer?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

EdinburghKyle said:


> I just got my first bag of Jampit (from coffee compass) and had a few questions. Is this primarily an espresso blend? I brewed some on the Kalita wave and it's really not what I was expecting! (Dark, fairly bitter....I had expected smooth chocolateyness).
> 
> I've not got an espresso machine on hand, so any tips on how to get the best from this coffee would be much appreciated! (cafetiere / Kalita / V60 are my options). If it's 100% made for espresso machines I shall accept my mistake


What brew recipe did you use for the Kalita?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Noyer said:


> I see reference to freezing beans and I guess if people are buying 20kg they must be doing this as its a lot to drink before it goes stale. Can anyone tell me the correct way to freeze, to I rest then freeze or freeze straight away? How long before I use once its out the freezer?


The usual advice is to freeze the beans (unopened) immediately, although some people prefer to rest them first then freeze them. It is usually also recommended to tape over the degassing valve before freezing (although I've not found it to be necessary). When you take the beans out of the freezer let them get up to room temperature before opening the bag, as this avoids condensation. I give them the same total (out of the freezer) resting time - so if I wanted them to rest for 10 days after roasting, and they went in the freezer after 2, I'll rest them for another 8 after I get them out of the freezer. I imagine they still 'rest' while in the freezer, but at a much slower rate.


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> What brew recipe did you use for the Kalita?


Ground as I would usually for the kalita (fairly coarse, but at a point that produces great results with other coffees). 20g of coffee for 300ml of water which was about 20-30 seconds off the boil.

I did contact coffeecompass and they suggested a 15g cup and a coarser grind.

Perhaps I am just not used to the taste of darker roasts...

It was roasted 10 days ago so id expect it to be tasting good by this point!


----------

